# Avian Rescue has 3 pigeons looking for homes



## Olliesparrot (Oct 11, 2010)

Feral, semi-tame pigeons. One has healed broken wing and cannot fly, one is not friendly. White with tan feathers seems very nice, possible female? Rescue in Northwestern Illinois, but will consider shipping (at your cost). Sandi Madsen, founder
A Place to Call Home


----------

